# Codesys / WAGO / Bootprojekt / Online tauschen



## Kieler (27 Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Codesys 2.3 allgemein, vielleicht aber auch praktisch an Hand des WAGO 841 Controllers.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird nach einem Neuanlauf das Bootprojekt verwendet. Ich habe aber auch die Möglichkeit online zu tauschen. Wird dieses tauschen jetzt beim nächsten Spannungsausfall vom letzten Bootprojekt übergebügelt? Verhalten sich hier alle Codesys Steuerungen gleich oder gibt es Unterschiede. Ich habe so im Hinterkopf, das die AC500 von ABB ja eine Batterie hat.


----------



## MSB (27 Mai 2009)

Also beim 841 werden definitiv alle Änderungen vom Bootprojekt überschrieben.
Wenn du div. Online-Changes gemacht hast, und dann dein Programm funktioniert,
musst du unbedingt das Boot-Projekt erzeugen.

Der Speicher ansich bzw. die RETAIN-Variablen sind trotzdem gepuffert, vorausgesetzt, zw. Online-Change und Boot-Projekt haben sich nicht irgendwelche
Datentypen o.ä. geändert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

